# Livery near plymouth



## Hillbillylucy (15 January 2016)

Hello, 

I'm looking at moving yards in the plymouth area.  I'm currently based by bickleigh barracks so have the pleasure of the moors as well as country lanes. 
I'm looking for a yard with good turnout and stables and possibly a sand school (might be a push so not that bothered) with excellent hacking. 
Does anyone know any yards that are looking for a horse?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 January 2016)

Crossways at Yelverton?  Or ask your farrier, they way know of a space!


----------

